# Identify this Montecristo Humidor Please!



## s15driftking (Oct 22, 2008)

I cannot find any info on this.

A link to Any info on it would be stellar!!! 

I just bought one and i know nothing about it!!!











thanks brothers!


----------



## chippewastud79 (Sep 18, 2007)

Looks like a selling humidor for display purposes :tu


----------



## parafumar (Aug 23, 2008)

It is a 'commercial display' humidor - the cigars you see listed top to bottom would be what was inside.


----------



## s15driftking (Oct 22, 2008)

parafumar said:


> It is a 'commercial display' humidor - the cigars you see listed top to bottom would be what was inside.


thank you very much

and to everyone lese, any further help/links identifying it would be awesome!!


----------



## s15driftking (Oct 22, 2008)

upon further investigation, it looks like the humidor is about 10 years old.... the "world of montecristo" relief fund was started in 1998 in response to the carribean hurricanes of 1995..... so maybe when that "branding" came to be...


----------



## s15driftking (Oct 22, 2008)

*Quoted....*

Troy, Michigan, June 16, 2008- Recognized as one of the finest events of its kind, The Montecristo Cup was attended by Troy, Michigan based Cigar Fox owners Dan and Dan Jr. Jenuwine on Grand Bahama at Our Lucaya Beach and Golf Resort, November 28 through December 4, 2007. This event's net proceeds supported Hurricane Relief.

The Montecristo Cup is the premier golf tournament for cigar lovers. Frequently referred to as the best Pro-Am on the planet by pros and amateurs alike, The Montecristo Cup is typically limited to 100 cigar-loving amateur golfers who play alongside leading professional golfers from the PGA's Champions Tour during the 4-day event.

Dan Jenuwine, owner of CigarFox, commented on the success and location of the event, "It was a pleasure to participate in such a quality event to raise money for Hurricane Relief. We thoroughly enjoyed Our Lucaya Beach and Golf Resort on Grand Bahama which offered two championship golf courses, a new casino and a luxurious spa."

The complete package for the event included four nights lodging, all meals including gourmet dinners, three rounds of tournament golf with pros, unlimited cigars, a pairings party, a gala awards banquet, *a special golfer's gift package and a commemorative humidor filled with Montecristo cigars. *

*^^^ ?????*

Proceeds from the tournament, as in previous years, benefit the World of Montecristo Relief Organization, which was founded by Altadis U.S.A. in 1998 to provide aid for hurricane victims in the Caribbean. In 2005, in addition to providing relief to the stricken areas in the Caribbean, Altadis U.S.A. and the Montecristo Relief Organization combined to donate over $1,000,000 to the American Red Cross to help victims of Hurricane Katrina.

The Jenuwine Family has been in the Cigar Business since 1946 as a Wholesale Distributor, a Retail Tobacoonist, and a Direct Marketing Mail Order Company.


----------



## PaleRider (Nov 21, 2008)

Nice humi man! Leave it to you to find something as obscure and unique as that! Congrats!

Where did you find it at?:tu


----------



## s15driftking (Oct 22, 2008)

hahaha, ebay my good man, ebay!!


----------



## s15driftking (Oct 22, 2008)

any others?


----------



## RicoPuro (Sep 24, 2008)

I own a Montecristo desktop humi hand crafted in Habana, Cuba. It is a nice but useless work of art since it does not seal at all. Mine is not as nice as yours though. Congrats on the find!

Jorge


----------



## s15driftking (Oct 22, 2008)

thanks rico!!


----------



## tp1smokin (Nov 8, 2007)

This was a humidor that was given for atteding the Montecristo Cup in the Dominican from a number of years ago. It was part of the ticket price which is around $5000 for the charity it is a nice pick up they usually only run about 250 of each humi....oddly enough its going on this weekend


----------



## s15driftking (Oct 22, 2008)

wow, thank you for the info!!


----------



## s15driftking (Oct 22, 2008)

should be here today or tomorrow.. 

and i will take some nice pics of it!!

its going to be the designated Gurkha-dor





Also, i saw a very similar one at Timba during the Xmas herf.. i inquired.. and it was one that he recieved from Altidas.... so i guess its just a countertop humi for B&Ms..


----------

